# Good gaming headset < $150



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 24, 2013)

I am going to be going to college in about a month and will be bringing my rig and I am sure my room mates won't want to hear me gaming, So I am going to move over to cans with a mic for TeamSpeak and VOIP. Anyone have any recommendations, I want good sound and voice capture, and obviously comfort. 

I have been looking at Sennheisers PC360 for a while, haven't seen anyone say anything about them, and they are way more then I would like to spend.....


----------



## radrok (Jun 24, 2013)

I tried 3 different (same model ofc) pairs of Sennheiser PC360 from friends.

Those that come alone with the standard jack, paired with a good sound card are very good and provide an excellent noise insulation for who's using them.

They're also very sturdy.

There's the same model that comes with the Xense audio card and the outcome is very good probably because the two pieces are fine-tuned for each other (they even have a specific profile in the Asus software).

You can't go wrong with them


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 24, 2013)

I also need the headset to allow the mic to go to the right side of my head. The left side like what most mics allow just does not work for me. Feels off. I would get a Corsair headset, but since you can't have the mic on my preferred side, kind of kills it.



radrok said:


> I tried 3 different (same model ofc) pairs of Sennheiser PC360 from friends.
> 
> Those that come alone with the standard jack, paired with a good sound card are very good and provide an excellent noise insulation for who's using them.
> 
> ...



Still so much more money then I would like to spend honestly, but they do seem really nice. Always loved Sennheiser audio products.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 24, 2013)

Have you thought about getting headphone + mic? Usually you can get better quality in both that way, for eve cheaper.


----------



## radrok (Jun 24, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Always loved Sennheiser audio products.



They are often the best but if you look around there's other good brands but what I've got from Sennheiser in years of use is that they're damn comfortable too and that's important.

Take the AKG K-701, they are a brilliant pair of cans but damn they pierce through my skull with that stupid hard leather head support.

I suggest you to take a look at the Steelseries Siberia v2, they're also a good pair of cans.

http://steelseries.com/products/audio/steelseries-siberia-v2

This model survived 2 years on the hands of a friend of mine, considering he was breaking 1 logitech set per month I say that's a damn impressive feat.



james888 said:


> Have you thought about getting headphone + mic? Usually you can get better quality in both that way, for eve cheaper.



This is a good idea and my current configuration but it's really uncomfortable at times.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 24, 2013)

radrok said:


> This is a good idea and my current configuration but it's really uncomfortable at times.



If its uncomfortable you might be doing it wrong. My headphones sit on me like any other over ear headphones and are comfy. I am assuming you have a clip on microphone which makes it uncomfortable. My mic sits on my desk about 10-15 inches from my face.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 24, 2013)

radrok said:


> They are often the best but if you look around there's other good brands but what I've got from Sennheiser in years of use is that they're damn comfortable too and that's important.
> 
> Take the AKG K-701, they are a brilliant pair of cans but damn they pierce through my skull with that stupid hard leather head support.
> 
> ...



Those look pretty solid. Any experience with Turtle Beaches? They are all the rave with my console gaming friends.


----------



## radrok (Jun 24, 2013)

james888 said:


> If its uncomfortable you might be doing it wrong. My headphones sit on me like any other over ear headphones and are comfy. I am assuming you have a clip on microphone which makes it uncomfortable. My mic sits on my desk about 10-15 inches from my face.



Yeah it's on my desk but I'm probably doing it wrong, happened some times to get stuck into their cable 



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Any experience with Turtle Beaches?



No I'm sorry their name doesn't recall anything.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 24, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> They are all the rave with my console gaming



Your of the pc gamer master race. You need a pc headset.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 24, 2013)

Take a look here:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad...d-5-23-2013-mrspeakers-mad-dog-v-3-2-reviewed


----------



## radrok (Jun 24, 2013)

james888 said:


> Your of the pc gamer master race. You need a pc headset.



Makes me jiggle everytime


----------



## erocker (Jun 24, 2013)

RAZER Carcharias  Headset - Newegg.com

$30 bucks off. I've been using them for two years now and they're solid. Plus, I think you're going to want an open back style so you know what's going on around you having roommates and all.

I never thought they would of lasted this long either.


----------



## radrok (Jun 24, 2013)

Well that's a damn good price.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 24, 2013)

http://www.modmic.com/

Put that on a real set of cans.  I use a modified Turtle Beach mic on my AD700s with a soundcard, together they are a real dream boat.  The AD700 used to be the most recommended set of cans for gaming due to positioning, but are lighter than others on bass.  They may not fit your pencil head very well.  Yukakize's link is one of the definitive sources, but I also remember another good one from Head-Fi.

I also agree with Erocker on open and not closed cans, they have a bigger soundstage and I think are more comfortable over longer periods.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 24, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> http://www.modmic.com/
> 
> Put that on a real set of cans.  I use a modified Turtle Beach mic on my AD700s with a soundcard, together they are a real dream boat.  The AD700 used to be the most recommended set of cans for gaming due to positioning, but are lighter than others on bass.  They may not fit your pencil head very well.  Yukakize's link is one of the definitive sources, but I also remember another good one from Head-Fi.
> 
> I also agree with Erocker on open and not closed cans, they have a bigger soundstage and I think are more comfortable over longer periods.



If I were to do that. Id get a pair of these.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004FEEY9A/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 24, 2013)

Corsair Vengence 2000. Turtle Beach product has cheapened up over the past years. I had 2 sets replaced. The ear cup extenders break easily and they have a flaw. I went with the Corsair Vengence 2000. the Vengence just added Dolby support and they sound real good but the design is top notch plus they are ultra comfortable and very light.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 24, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> If I were to do that. Id get a pair of these.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004FEEY9A/?tag=tec06d-20



Meh.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 24, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Corsair Vengence 2000. Turtle Beach product has cheapened up over the past years. I had 2 sets replaced. The ear cup extenders break easily and they have a flaw. I went with the Corsair Vengence 2000. the Vengence just added Dolby support and they sound real good but the design is top notch plus they are ultra comfortable and very light.



Wireless + Audio = Sounds like junk. Not to mention the Corsair headsets don't allow the mic to be on the right side of your face like I was saying.


----------



## caleb (Jun 24, 2013)

+1 on steelseries - you get what you pay for, not super solid stuff but they sound good
If you want comfort then weight is the TOP thing and its the most hidden tech spec. I switched from 5.1 headset to some cheap stereo SteelSeries and oh my god they are so light I will never go back.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 24, 2013)

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
sound quality isnt best though http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CM_Storm/Sonuz/

this one also is with both sides mic
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/Vulcan_Pro/4.html


----------



## MikeGR7 (Jun 24, 2013)

Whatever you do stay away from Turtle beach "True" 5.1 Z6a!
I really strugled to find them just to be presented with LOW volume and FAKE 5.1 sound!
Best gaming set i've used is Roccat Kave with great bass, HIGH volume levels and real surround sound that made me cry in each game!
They broke on the one side after two years of heavy daily use and i had the idea of replacing them with double the price Turtles....FAIL!


----------



## Ephremius (Jun 24, 2013)

steelseries Diablo III 57002 USB Connector Circuma...

I ordered these last week, they were on sale half off for $59.99, similar to the V2 model of steelseries, but slightly better from all the reviews I have read.  Reg $120.  I never played diablo games, but I cant wait to get these cans in the mail.


----------



## Frederik S (Jun 24, 2013)

QPAD QH-90 as reviewed here. The Sennheiser HD558/598 and mic. Audio-technica AD700 and a mic.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 24, 2013)

Headsety Headset go Logitech G35

Headphoney Headset get Beyerdynamics and a Modmic


----------



## xxdozer322 (Jun 24, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Corsair Vengence 2000. Turtle Beach product has cheapened up over the past years. I had 2 sets replaced. The ear cup extenders break easily and they have a flaw. I went with the Corsair Vengence 2000. the Vengence just added Dolby support and they sound real good but the design is top notch plus they are ultra comfortable and very light.



+1 i have the 1500s and they kick ass,sound great, and are super comfy


----------



## Jack1n (Jun 24, 2013)

I have the PC360's and they are incredibly good,would have been even better if i had a better sound card.


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 24, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Wireless + Audio = Sounds like junk. Not to mention the Corsair headsets don't allow the mic to be on the right side of your face like I was saying.



Bullcrap, these sound as good as any other headset I have owned... As good as my old turtle Beach wired set at $200. I don't know how you can say if you haven't owned one. Corsair just added Dobly support Mx and they sound great.



xxdozer322 said:


> +1 i have the 1500s and they kick ass,sound great, and are super comfy



Here is another Venegenc owner Mx....


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't care, im not getting a corsair headset. I can't have the mic on the preferred side of my head.


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 24, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I don't care, im not getting a corsair headset. I can't have the mic on the preferred side of my head.



With all due respect, it is OK to comment on the mic but you don't have any clue how they sound so your comment is really moot on that. The sound is perfect with great bass response and a great headset for under $150 on the 2000 or 1500. The battery last at least 6-8 hours but you can run the set with USB plugged in when the battery goes low. Just charge overnight and this is a non issue. Corsair did a great job with the series and they are light and very comfortable.

As for the mic, ohh well your missing out good set of cans. BTW the head set can be reversed day rotate it 180 degrees dah that makes it reversable.


----------

